# Is Pete Fagerlin god?



## rokklym (Jul 20, 2003)

I thinks so! Dude, seriously, You are the man. Your mountain biking videos are friggin incredible! Some of the other guys have some pretty wicked videos on their sites too but Petes are just crazy. I downloaded most of his vids about a month or two ago and I've been going nuts out here in Wisconsin being unable to ride all winter. After seeing tose vids there is no doubt in my mind that I have to ride Gooseberry, Downieville, and others A.S.A.P. 
Thanks Pete and everyone else for posting Videos.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

*As Pete might say.*

"Thank Dog"

He's just one of those Dorks who needs something to watch and poke fun at while sitting around drinking beer after a ride.

--One of his video angels.


----------



## laotsu42 (Jan 5, 2004)

*god has a bigger attitude problem*

 

and yes pete's videos are awsome ...

and his photos aren't too shabby either ...


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

I weighed in on this question a number of years ago.

I was born again.


----------



## RaveOn (Dec 21, 2003)

Dang, now what do I do since I'm an *agnostic*.

More lies...


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

No, as evidenced by my banged up knee and tweeked hand and wrist from Saturday's ride.


p.s. Rich. Nobody on MTBR has seen "Angels Behind the Green Door" so they're not going to get the "I'm one of his video angels" bit. You did look stunning in the jello thong, I do have to admit.


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

Pete said:


> No, as evidenced by my banged up knee and tweeked hand and wrist from Saturday's ride.


Pu$$y.

PS: I've got an awesome press-on tattoo for you. It says (I "s" you not) "No Tubes ROCK!"


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jan 19, 2004)

Why do you think I started http://www.pete-rules.com/ ?


----------



## WarrGuru (Dec 20, 2003)

*No. God's a little taller and has a beard nm*



rokklym said:


> I thinks so! Dude, seriously, You are the man. Your mountain biking videos are friggin incredible! Some of the other guys have some pretty wicked videos on their sites too but Petes are just crazy. I downloaded most of his vids about a month or two ago and I've been going nuts out here in Wisconsin being unable to ride all winter. After seeing tose vids there is no doubt in my mind that I have to ride Gooseberry, Downieville, and others A.S.A.P.
> Thanks Pete and everyone else for posting Videos.


12345


----------



## rokklym (Jul 20, 2003)

*Hmmm*

I guess the basic idea behind that post was because I talked to my riding buddy last night and the last time he rode was when we went to Moab in October and I've only gotten to ride a few times since then. Every couple weeks or so he'll call me up and be going nuts dealing with this winter B.S. and we've both been watching these videos to bring back memories of the great riding we got to do last year. Now we have to decide if we are going to go to Moab again this year, or maybe Fruita, or go hit Gooseberry, maybe Tahoe or Downieville????? decisions decisions. I deffenitly don't have enough vaction time this year.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Be careful how much you watch those videos. You might get a song engrained in your head for a particular trail, and Pete's music choices are so......err, different from mine.

Gotta love that "waste" tune to the earlier Joe's Ridge vid, however. Barry Manilow was pretty good, too.


----------



## HARDTAIL(NEW PK) (Jan 22, 2004)

*Wow That Is A Dumb*



rokklym said:


> I thinks so! Dude, seriously, You are the man. Your mountain biking videos are friggin incredible! Some of the other guys have some pretty wicked videos on their sites too but Petes are just crazy. I downloaded most of his vids about a month or two ago and I've been going nuts out here in Wisconsin being unable to ride all winter. After seeing tose vids there is no doubt in my mind that I have to ride Gooseberry, Downieville, and others A.S.A.P.
> Thanks Pete and everyone else for posting Videos.


Question. Pete is a mid-level, weak, overweight guy with an expensive camera, good software and a lot of extra time!


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

HARDTAIL(NEW PK) said:


> Question. Pete is a mid-level, weak, overweight guy with an expensive camera, good software and a lot of extra time!


I see that you are still working through your severe issues relating to your cluelessness.

"weak" How could you possibly know?

"overweight"? 6' 167 lbs is overweight? Do you spend too much time in Ethiopia or something?

"expensive camera" ? I have three cameras. Two 'expensive' ones and one cheap one. The camera is the least important part of taking decent pictures/videos.

"good software" ? The software is just a tool (like you!). Videos can be made using freebie software, it just takes a bit longer.

"a lot of extra time" Correct! Ain't life grand?

Hey, 1 out of 6 is better than you usually do. Be proud!


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

*ask the real Q: ?Dog Nilregaf Etep Si*

yeah pete does o.k. with the cameras


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

*He might be a god...*

I sacrafice a goat to him before every ride just in case....









george


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 7, 2004)

*a question for Pete ~*

Hey Pete, what kind of camera do you use for your panoramas? And what software? Cool stuff.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Pete said:


> p.s. Rich. Nobody on MTBR has seen "Angels Behind the Green Door" so they're not going to get the "I'm one of his video angels" bit. You did look stunning in the jello thong, I do have to admit.


 Opps, did I slip the lip?

I figured they had a clue about what's up that since everyone knows you ride our rear with that special "helmet" all the time. I remember on Geronimo, you were on me and I slipped out on you--right there on film!!

Please watch Pete's videos in moderation! New studies are showing they can cause blindness.


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

Pete said:


> 6' 167 lbs is overweight?


Quit bragging, diet boy.


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

george_da_trog said:


> I sacrafice a goat to him before every ride just in case....
> 
> george


That dude on the right kinda looks like you George.


----------



## Wasatch Walt (Jan 12, 2004)

*that aint no goat*

that's a damn sheep, me from West Virginia, where men are men, sheep are scared and I knows a double wide when I'm in it ....

Pete shoots great photos, and great vids .... lots of fun to watch .....


----------



## HARDTAIL(NEW PK) (Jan 22, 2004)

*Ok Only Fact*



Pete said:


> I see that you are still working through your severe issues relating to your cluelessness.
> 
> "weak" How could you possibly know?
> 
> ...


Since I am not going to let myself digress too much here you go!

6', 167 is pretty weak. Muscle weighs something and at 167 you have little! So congrats for losing the wight but hit the gym. If you want proof I have plenty of pictures with my shirt off that show what strength looks like. Also I about 6 foot and I weight 25+ pounds more than that. Sorry Petey just facts.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

bikenerd said:


> Hey Pete, what kind of camera do you use for your panoramas? And what software? Cool stuff.


Either a Nikon 950/990/995 or a Nikon D1x and Photoshop.


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*If you really want to see something cool...*

Download the new windowsXP powertoys video screensaver and use one of Pete's or your own mountain bike video. It really gets your co-workers attention.


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

HARDTAIL(NEW PK) said:


> If you want proof I have plenty of pictures with my shirt off that show what strength looks like.


The sad thing is, you play like you're kidding, but you're really not.


----------



## daveIT (Jan 6, 2004)

Awesome stuff Pete. Makes me miss the good ol' US of A. I'm stuck over here in Italy making gay videos of myself riding stupid stuff. Lol! Keep up the good work.


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

Zonic Man said:


> That dude on the right kinda looks like you George.


I thought so too, must be the dorky ass grin. And the bike doesn't look like a total POS either.

george


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

HARDTAIL(NEW PK) said:


> ...
> 
> If you want proof I have plenty of pictures with my shirt off that show what strength looks like. ...


 Please spare us!!!! Please, I beg of you, don't do it again, PK....I still have a bruise in my retina from that pic of you in tights!

But can you post your Ex GF again a few more times?


----------



## HARDTAIL(NEW PK) (Jan 22, 2004)

*Am I*



Zonic Man said:


> The sad thing is, you play like you're kidding, but you're really not.


if you want the pics for yourself I can send you a PM!


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

You forgot the quotes...
"Ex GF"


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jan 19, 2004)

HARDTAIL(NEW PK) said:


> if you want the pics for yourself I can send you a PM!


Why don't you and Pete get a room? Geesh.


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

*The really technical parts are missing in Pete's Videos*

I have watched a number of Pete's Videos and admit they are cool but elevating Pete to god status no way. His videos don't have the really challenging sections like in the porcupine rim video a lot of the cool tech sections are omitted it just does not do the trails justice.

Chris


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

Uh, Chris. A lot of the tech sections are in the vids, they just don't LOOK technical. 

As a movie star in my own right, I would have to say the stuff I rode in many of my movies shot by pete WAS technical, but didn't look it.

LOL.


----------



## jessica (Jan 16, 2004)

*Thanks for the mammaries Pete!*

It was great to watch this video-- took me back to the trip. You do rule Pete! you are THE ruler.

Rally your crew- lets hook up for a ride in the BAy area!!

Jessica


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

this one time at band camp...

We were camping at Downieville along with a few internet freaks. Pete kept passing by on highway 49 doing 180's on his man-*****-911-turbo.

I think the engine must not have been firing right cause I get up from my tent the next morning (after a rubdown from bones and feeling zonic's pelt) and what do I see? It's the Porcshe support van buzzing around Pete's car. Pete's personal mechanic drove all the way from the bay area.

He's not god but he's an american idol.

francois


----------



## laotsu42 (Jan 5, 2004)

*endurance is key ...*

bruce lee weighed 150 and was able to pick up a 500 pound sumo wrestler and body slam him ...
more muscle vs more eficient muscle
as cyclists i would imagine that most folks here have a good deal of the later



HARDTAIL(NEW PK) said:


> 6', 167 is pretty weak. Muscle weighs something and at 167 you have little! So.


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Jan 9, 2004)

HARDTAIL(NEW PK) said:


> 6', 167 is pretty weak. Muscle weighs something and at 167 you have little!


Taken from http://www.uspsprocycling.com/team/welcome.htm
The USPS 2000 Team Roster

Lance ARMSTRONG
...
height: 5'11"/180cm.
weight: 165 lbs./74 kg.
...

Your logic is infallible. But, please don't tell Lance.

Dr.(stop kicking sand in my face)F.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

smilycook said:


> I have watched a number of Pete's Videos and admit they are cool but elevating Pete to god status no way. His videos don't have the really challenging sections like in the porcupine rim video a lot of the cool tech sections are omitted it just does not do the trails justice.
> 
> Chris


Uhhhh...that's really funny.

The only "tech" section omitted from the Porc video*S* (you do know there are two and not just one, right?) was the trialsy/huck section on the ST because we all dabbed fiercely. We suck that way.

"don't have the really challenging sections"

You're welcome to join me in BC, at South Mountain, on Moore Fun, at the Crack, on Milagrosa, etc., etc. if you want to check out all of the tech sections that were allegedly omitted.

I'll bring plenty of tape so we can capture you riding all of the "non-tech sections" that appear in the videos of those areas.


----------



## Yeti_Rider (Dec 26, 2003)

*having never ridden*



smilycook said:


> I have watched a number of Pete's Videos and admit they are cool but elevating Pete to god status no way. His videos don't have the really challenging sections like in the porcupine rim video a lot of the cool tech sections are omitted it just does not do the trails justice.
> 
> Chris


any of the trails that he's featured I cannot comment. But, having recorded my own share of rides I can offer the following comments on why stuff doesn't alwyas make it into a video or how it appears if it is there.

1) techy stuff looks reasonably flat and easy on video but the reality is far different. So, what may look pretty tame on screen is actually S.T.I.L. and far more difficult. I've watched videos that others have produced on trails that I have ridden and was amazed at how flat some very steep sections looked. The trails just don't look as difficult on video.

2) when recording, one is usually following another rider or group of riders. If and when someobdy in the chain in front of the camera person stacks up on a technical section, boring video results. Unless at least one other person opts to try the section over for sake of the camera, then that section will not make it into the final edit. It has nothing to do with the camera person but everything to do with those he may be riding with.

Having ridden with Pete I can say that he's a very good rider. He cleared stuff his first time out on a trail that I didn't clear until the fourth or fifth time I had ridden the same section.


----------



## Spiff (Dec 30, 2003)

francois said:


> It's the Porcshe support van buzzing around Pete's car. Pete's personal mechanic drove all the way from the bay area.
> 
> francois


Tsc, tsc...so much for teutonic engineering...

At least it seems to be driven like it deserves.

Gui


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

*I think you ommitted a little more than 2 sections in the porc video*

There was none of the uphill doubletrack with the techie rock drops to ride up and then certaintly a couple on the downhill doubletrack also. Then on the singletrack there is more than two for sure. Your video does make the stuff look flat and is only 6 minutes long, so you must have left out a good amount since last time it took me more than 6 minutes to ride the porc singletrack.

Lets see some portal trail video!

Chris


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

smilycook said:


> There was none of the uphill doubletrack with the techie rock drops to ride up and then certaintly a couple on the downhill doubletrack also. Then on the singletrack there is more than two for sure. Your video does make the stuff look flat and is only 6 minutes long, so you must have left out a good amount since last time it took me more than 6 minutes to ride the porc singletrack.
> 
> Lets see some portal trail video!
> 
> Chris


Well duh, of course there's none of the climbing and no, none of the "drops" on the doubletrack were omitted.

What's funny is that you seem to think that Porc is some kind of tech wonderland. It's really fun, but hardly anywhere near the top of the tech stuff that I've put on video.

Considering your comments:

"His videos don't have the really challenging sections" and "does not do the trails justice" it's obvious to the folks that have ridden the trails in question that you have your head up your ass.

Again, my offer to help you remove your head from your ass stands. Come join us. I'll bring plenty of tape.


----------



## Wasatch Walt (Jan 12, 2004)

*as one who*

I thought Pete's video did Porc great justice. I was very impressed with how smoothly he and his subject front man rode sections that I do much more poorly on. I had a small thought that a couple of the hard (for me) fast, rolling sections just after the top would of been nice to see. There are a lot of the hard sections in the single track end, and they ride them so smoothly, it's hard to tell that for the average dudette and dude those are dismounts.

Pete's videos fire me up, and if it looks good, it is good, or god, or dog, or whatever.


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

francois said:


> this one time at band camp...
> 
> We were camping at Downieville along with a few internet freaks. Pete kept passing by on highway 49 doing 180's on his man-*****-911-turbo.
> 
> ...


No kiddin. When Pete said I'd get a ride in the Porsche, I didn't realize that he meant the Porsche (support van)!! Wanker!

Kn.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

smilycook said:


> ...Your video does make the stuff look flat and is only 6 minutes long, so you must have left out a good amount since last time it took me more than 6 minutes to ride the porc singletrack.
> 
> Chris


 You touched on something very important in this world here. People should do like Pete, and others, and edit their vacation footage to a ~5 minute video. Nothing irks me more that someone showing me their 1.5 hr vacation video with 85 minutes of boring footage.

I would never want to be bored by every second of Porcupine rim _(*edit*)and even edited down to 5%, there's a lot of boring spots--_That's crazy!!


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

*Are you up for the challenge*



Pete said:


> What's funny is that you seem to think that Porc is some kind of tech wonderland. It's really fun, but hardly anywhere near the top of the tech stuff that I've put on video.


I don't think I ever said Porc is a tech wonderland, and I did put a challenge out for you to film the portal trail are you up for the challenge? I just picked a trail that has been ridden by most people.


----------



## Wasatch Walt (Jan 12, 2004)

*disingenuous*



smilycook said:


> I don't think I ever said Porc is a tech wonderland, and I did put a challenge out for you to film the portal trail are you up for the challenge? I just picked a trail that has been ridden by most people.


that is very disingenuous. What, like three(?) people have died falling from the Portal? That is not a trail that most people ride, or is ridden by most people. Most of it is ridden, by some, but there are key sections where the consequences are death, and those are walked by all but those who don't hold life dear.

I've seen VERY good riders try to ride the hard sections on the Portal, not even the hardest or the death section, just very hard ... and it was ... dab, dab, dab ... always on the right foot for some reason.

Your credibilty just went the way of the Bush administration .... drip, drip drip .... I think the only way for you to redeem yourself, is to take Pete up on his offer. I'm looking forward to the footage.


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

Yea, Pete. Come on, give us something with more teeth. Your videos are bbboooorrrriiiinnnnggg (sic). And while you're at it, how about a video of you riding a wheelie on the Golden Gate Bridge's handrail.

(P.S. for those who need to obvious spelled out for them, this was sarcasm.)


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

smilycook said:


> I don't think I ever said Porc is a tech wonderland, and I did put a challenge out for you to film the portal trail are you up for the challenge? I just picked a trail that has been ridden by most people.


LOL.

What is so funny about your virtual chest thumping is that your boasting, based upon the evidence available, is incredibly hollow. Fake even.

"I don't think I ever said Porc is a tech wonderland"

Let me refresh your memory:

"Some great technical Riding!"

If it's such great technical riding, and since the Porc videos "don't have the really challenging sections" and "does not do the trails justice" (according to you...) what in the hell are you doing riding the *EASY* lines down this "great technical trail" ??????



















Now, go watch the Porc doubletrack video and pay close attention to the part around 4:21 if you want to see that section ridden in a slightly different way.

p.s. We're hitting stuff that's off the beaten track when we hit Moab this Spring so a Portal video will have to wait for another day. Even then, I'll be walking the three sections with the mondo exposure. The mondo rock jumble towards the end is always a blast though.


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

*Ah how about a moab local confirm the video?*

"Porc is a tech wonderland" does not equal "Some great technical Riding!"

I am sure most people would argee porc is a great technical ride.

We need a moab local to confirm or deny this video and the quality of it. Any out there?

Oh yeah I loved in your video the part were you or your riding partner are saying go-go to someone in front of you, where is your trail etiqutte and respect.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

*I Confirm*



smilycook said:


> ...
> We need a moab local to confirm or deny this video and the quality of it. Any out there?


 Not a moab local but I confirm this video exists and I verify it is Porc Rim and and a matter of fact, Pete's made two vids of Porc Rim. The video quality looks good even for mpg compression!


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

smilycook said:


> "Porc is a tech wonderland" does not equal "Some great technical Riding!"
> 
> I am sure most people would argee porc is a great technical ride.


So if it's a great technical ride, why aren't you riding the technical line in those pictures? Why take the easy way out?



smilycook said:


> Oh yeah I loved in your video the part were you or your riding partner are saying go-go to someone in front of you, where is your trail etiqutte and respect.


Wow.

Now you've shifted your flailing into high gear!

You can hear me (only me BTW, not my riding partner in this video or any other) say "go, go" to my riding partner to indicate that I'm "on" them and ready for them to make a move, which is just what I did in the video. It's togh for folks to turn their heads around while railing to see if I'm there.

You can cut your trail martyr act already. It was pathetic the first few times I read it and it's even more sad now.

Respect is earned. Clueless folks like you don't get my respect. You do get my gratitude however.

For making me laugh.


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

smilycook said:


> "Porc is a tech wonderland" does not equal "Some great technical Riding!"
> 
> I am sure most people would argee porc is a great technical ride.
> 
> ...


That's it! It's official!

You're a tard.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

smilycook said:


> Oh yeah I loved in your video the part were you or your riding partner are saying go-go to someone in front of you, where is your trail etiqutte and respect.


 WOW Pete, I always thought you were saying "ohhh, ohhhh, ohhhh!!" when you were behind me or Jed!


----------



## Irishbuddha (Feb 25, 2004)

*Lord Fagerlin*

Pete could be my god if he would make Smiley Cook stop dumbing down our trails.

I find it so interesting that Smiley is giving Pete a lesson in etiquette. "Oh yeah I loved in your video the part were you or your riding partner are saying go-go to someone in front of you, where is your trail etiqutte and respect."

Could this be the same Smiley Cook that that keeps moving the rocks on the wall to make it easier for him to ride? Is this the same Smiley Cook that keeps putting up rock cairns on all our old trails so he can tell all his friends where to find them? Where is the etiquette and respect for those that came before you Mr. COOK!?

On behalf of a bunch of old silverbacks I have a little prayer for Lord Fagerlin

Dear Lord Fagerlin,

Please help Smiley find his way back home and out of Idaho!

If he must stay, please take his rack and shovel away!

While we appreciate the work he has done grooming and pruning new trails. We dislike his tinkering with technical trails and turning them into greenbelts.

Lord Fagerlin, if you will grant me this prayer I will pay great homage with copious amounts of Guinness

Thank you Lord!


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

smilycook said:


> Oh yeah I loved in your video the part were you or your riding partner are saying go-go to someone in front of you, where is your trail etiqutte and respect.


That is bad trail etiquette? That'd make me a real trail ******* then.

george


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

Irishbuddha said:


> cairns on all our old trails so he can tell all his friends where to find them?
> 
> 
> > As I recall those trails you call "our" trails are on public land and I am not quite sure how they could be your trails if one of the guys I ride with out there with actually was raised right near those trails and was riding them before you were. So where is Mr. Budda from you old silverback? Have you ridden shaffer butte?
> ...


----------



## Mooty (Feb 26, 2004)

*What ever you say about Pete, hey makes killer vids*

I have had my issues with Pete before, but I have come to respect his talents with images.

Mooty


----------



## shabadu (Jan 12, 2004)

*Quasi-local opinion*

I am sure most people would argee porc is a great technical ride.

We need a moab local to confirm or deny this video and the quality of it. Any out there?

I would say that Porcupine Rim is a great trail. The reason being is that it can be as tech or easy as you want to make it(To a point, of course...its really not too hard nor too easy). There are some awesome tech moves, and some good drops...but it all varies with the speeds you choose ride stuff, and the bike you are on and how much you want to abuse it. I've ridden it on an old XC bike(95), day 2 of my sweet Manitou 4 fork; light HT with tiny tires, FR HT and now on 7" travel bikes at ludicrous speed. Big bikes that pedal well are the best IMO.

As for the quality of the video...get a grip. Pete is a good friend and all but I will go ahead and claim that the doubletrack segment was not his best work. I think it would be hard to make the DT look good without going Mach Schnell. From what I can tell, most of the "tech"ish sections were included, its just hard to tell...its not in perfect sequence either.
The Singletrack clip on the other hand was dope. It made my hands a little sweaty just watching it...getting stoked for my first Porky run of the year. It didn't include "The Pinch", "Tricky Tree Turn of Death" or the moves into "The Wash" towards the end, but thats probably because like he said, it was a dab fest. Those are three of the locally acknowledged most difficult moves on the trail so its not suprising there was dabbing...dabbing looks wack on video.
All told it was a one take helmet cam run on a crowded, hot afternoon...thats about all anyone could do without stopping and shooting other angles to make tech stuff look tech.

Maybe I'll get a chance to don the helmet cam behind another local and we'll send The Portal just for you. I hope we don't make it look easy..but the last, and only, time I rode it I just barely dabbed once after the death zone.

"Oh yeah I loved in your video the part were you or your riding partner are saying go-go to someone in front of you, where is your trail etiqutte and respect."

Thats good.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.good and desperate!

Ziing!


----------



## BontyRider (Feb 18, 2004)

Dude(s) all I know is when you're sitting at home with a screwed-up back and a bum knee, it's great to sit back (slowly, carefully) with a beer and watch some pretty cool videos of people doing what I'd rather be doing. I, for one, appreciate that this Pete fellow takes the time to make and post those videos and not charge me a dime to look at em. Word.
-My $0.02


----------



## Wasatch Walt (Jan 12, 2004)

*software*

shabadu, I'm running your verbage through the Joe Klein outed software. Results are coming out NOW!

whew! ... shouldn't one or two of those leading lines have quotes? .....

I like your big huck website .... are you guys going to put up some vids? .. I didn't see any yet.


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Not a local...*

...but that is Porc Rim no question. Remember every one of those sections from my riding in Moab pre-FFTF last spring. WTF would anyone doubt the authenticity? What upside is there to filming a ride and claiming it to be another trail - especially one as oft-traveled as Porc?

Personally, I was amazed by a couple locals that cleared the wash towards the end like they were just riding Big Wheels in the driveway. Sick riding.

Bummed that I won't be back this spring...

Sean



smilycook said:


> "Porc is a tech wonderland" does not equal "Some great technical Riding!"
> 
> I am sure most people would argee porc is a great technical ride.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

shabadu said:


> Maybe I'll get a chance to don the helmet cam behind another local and we'll send The Portal just for you. I hope we don't make it look easy..but the last, and only, time I rode it I just barely dabbed once after the death zone.


Speaking of death zones...I wish we had footage of that bail you had on that switchback...LOL. One Van's tennie away from dying yourself there joey joe!


----------



## WarPigs (Dec 21, 2005)

wow, last post 2004! 

Pete's cool vids got me hook in mountain biking. sadly no such trails in South East Asia


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

MMMMMMMM....perspective? He's actually "Sputnik" these days to answer the original topic. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 19, 2005)

HAHAHA....Nice thread necro.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Is this the oldest thread resurrected?

When does the current archive start? I remember using this site occasionally some time ago, before mountain biking became my primary hobby.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Wanderer said:


> HAHAHA....Nice thread necro.


I try.  It's a field day on the NorCal Board anyhow. I thought this would stroke his ego a little and be a good laugh.

Check out the "..New Word for Poaching" thread and sit in awe?

:thumbsup:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

wow. I actually remember this threat. HAHA!


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

Curmy said:


> Is this the oldest thread resurrected?


maybe


----------

